# HGVC on Kauai???



## ricoba (Apr 10, 2007)

I was looking over a reservation on the HGVC site and for the first time I noticed a HGVC Careers button so I pushed the link and looked at the jobs.

When I looked at jobs in Hawaii, I saw positions on Oahu & the BI, but they also had some positions on Kauai for Administrative Asst, Contracts Processor, Marketing Reps (OPC's) and Sales Gallery Associates.  

They had an open house job fair at the Hilton Kauai Beach Resort ballroom on March 8.....

So my question is, is Hilton getting ready to perhaps lay some ground work for a Kauai HGVC or are they simply selling the existing locations to visitors on Kauai?

Inquiring minds....want to know!


----------



## saluki (Apr 10, 2007)

Based on those job positions, it sounds purely like a sales office.


----------



## linsj (Apr 13, 2007)

Probably planning to put a sales office in the new Hilton Beach Resort in Lihue. I was there in February and thought it odd that the timeshare being pushed was another brand.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh, I know that's probably all true, but us Hilton owners have to dream about new HGVC locations....and Kauai, would be a super addition!


----------



## linsj (Apr 14, 2007)

ricoba said:


> Oh, I know that's probably all true, but us Hilton owners have to dream about new HGVC locations....and Kauai, would be a super addition!



I agree. I wish the timeshare next to the Hilton resort were an affiliated property. I think it's Pahio.


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Apr 15, 2007)

*Hilton on Kauai is Condotel*

When we were at the Pahio in 2005, the new owners of the hotel were in the process of revamping the Radisson into the Hilton and they were actually selling all the hotel units.  We took a tour and were told that we could stay there 90 days per year but the rest of time our room would be rented out to other travelers. The prices that we were quoted were $249,000 to $425,000. The price difference was based on view of the ocean with the top end unit price  being for a 2 bedroom.  The maintenance fee was $500 per month.  The hotel revenue was going to be 45% of the gross hotel rental fee.  Since, the property is a hotel, there is no kitchen in the units, so you would have to order room service or eat out while staying there.  Also, they said the initial lease of the Hilton name was for 10 years.  When I questioned what happens after 10 years, if Hilton doesn't want to renew the management rights, they said they would get another brand to manage the property.  That didn't sit well for me and in reality, I really like the concept of timeshare and being able to trade properties better than just owning a hotel room in one location without the ability to trade to other Hilton properties.


----------



## linsj (Apr 15, 2007)

WORLD TRAVELER said:


> When we were at the Pahio in 2005, the new owners of the hotel were in the process of revamping the Radisson into the Hilton and they were actually selling all the hotel units.  We took a tour and were told that we could stay there 90 days per year but the rest of time our room would be rented out to other travelers. The prices that we were quoted were $249,000 to $425,000. The price difference was based on view of the ocean with the top end unit price  being for a 2 bedroom.  The maintenance fee was $500 per month.  The hotel revenue was going to be 45% of the gross hotel rental fee.  Since, the property is a hotel, there is no kitchen in the units, so you would have to order room service or eat out while staying there.  Also, they said the initial lease of the Hilton name was for 10 years.  When I questioned what happens after 10 years, if Hilton doesn't want to renew the management rights, they said they would get another brand to manage the property.  That didn't sit well for me and in reality, I really like the concept of timeshare and being able to trade properties better than just owning a hotel room in one location without the ability to trade to other Hilton properties.



That's odd. I stayed there in February, and it was only a hotel, all hotel.


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Apr 16, 2007)

*Condotel*

Yes, that's correct.  It's all hotel rooms but the hotel rooms themselves are owned by individual owners and rented out by the Hilton reservation center with 45% of the hotel room rental rate going to the individual owners of the hotel rooms.  It's transparent.  You would never know that they were owned by individual owners.


----------

